# Trodizzle's Log for 2019



## trodizzle (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome to Trodizzle's Log for 2019.

I've been gone for a while, but I'm back.

For those of you that don't know me, I've been around for some years, with some time on and off the board. Back in 2005 I weighed my heaviest at about 315 lbs and by 2016 I was about 225 but still skinny-fat. I've continued to hit the gym since then, but without much focus, my diet had also been lacking, so now i'm up to 240 lbs.

Age 43
Married
Father of 2 (15 year old girl and 11 year old son)
Crohn's Disease

Daily Nutrition Goals (07/09/2019):
*Protein - 200g*


RDA Minimum is 0.8 g per kg of body weight. With a target weight of 220 lbs that would be about 80 g minimum. (1)
McMaster University published a paper that shows 0.6 to 0.8 g per lb of body weight was adequate for stimulating maximum protein synthesis. This would equate to a range of 132 g to 176 g per day at 220 lbs. (1)
1 g of protein per lb of body weight has been a bodybuilding rule of thumb for decades.

*Fiber - 30g*

*​*
Omega 3's - 3g-6g
Collagen Peptides - 3g-10g
Creatine - 5g
Calcium - 3g
D3 - 2000IU (Chron's, helps body absorb calcium)
B12 - 5000mcg (Chron's)



*Item**Target**Notes*Protein200gRDA MinimumFiber30g28gOmega-3's3g3gCreatine5g5gCollagen Peptides5g-10gCalcium3g3gD32000IU2000IUB125000mcg5000mcg




Training Program (07/09/2019):
Going to be starting back up with the Stronglifts 5x5 program to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 9, 2019)

yaaay can't wait for the excel spreadsheets! :32 (18):
trt moving forward or planning a cycle there dude?


----------



## bigdog (Jul 9, 2019)

glad to see ya back brother!


----------



## DF (Jul 9, 2019)

Who's the Noob?


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2019)

This is nothing new for ya Diz, you've done this before so the course is already set. You know what you have to do and when you stumble you know you got back up here.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 9, 2019)

Welcome to the board.  Post up and make friends .  lol  

Good to see you back!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 9, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> yaaay can't wait for the excel spreadsheets! :32 (18):
> trt moving forward or planning a cycle there dude?




Ha! Too funny.

Just TRT for now, we will see how things look 6 months in or so.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2019)

high dizzle are u still a endurance athlete?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Dizzle.  Nice to see you back here. You handsome bastard


----------



## TODAY (Jul 9, 2019)

Best of luck, man!


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> high dizzle are u still a endurance athlete?



Negative, not much endurance here lately. Just a regular bro.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2019)

*Date*07/09/2019*Age*43*Weight*240


*Item**Target**Actual*Protein200g198gFiber30g28gOmega-3's3g3gCreatine5g5gCollagen Peptides5g-10g2.5gCalcium3g3gD32000IU2000IUB125000mcg5000mcg


*Workout A**Sets x Reps**Weight*Squat@Bench Press@Barbell Row@*Workout B*Squat@Overhead Press@Deadlift@


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2019)

*Date*07/10/2019*Age*43*Weight*240


*Item**Target**Actual*Protein200g196gFiber30g31gOmega-3's3g3gCreatine5g5gCollagen Peptides5g-10g5gCalcium3g3gD32000IU2000IUB125000mcg5000mcg


*Workout A**Sets x Reps**Weight*Squat@Bench Press@Barbell Row@*Workout B*Squat5x5@130Overhead Press5x5@70Deadlift1x5@140


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 11, 2019)

*Date*07/11/2019*Age*43*Weight*240


*Item**Target**Actual*Protein200g98gFiber30g13gOmega-3's3g3gCreatine5g5gCollagen Peptides5g-10g5gCalcium3g3gD32000IU2000IUB125000mcg5000mcg


*Workout A**Sets x Reps**Weight*Squat@Bench Press@Barbell Row@*Workout B*Squat@Overhead Press@Deadlift@


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 11, 2019)

You should just say fuk it and run a monster cycle with everything in it ..


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 12, 2019)

*Date*07/12/2019*Age*43*Weight*


*Item**Target**Actual*Protein200gFiber30gOmega-3's3g3gCreatine5g5gCollagen Peptides5g-10g5gCalcium3g3gD32000IU2000IUB125000mcg5000mcg


*Workout A**Sets x Reps**Weight*Squat@Bench Press@Barbell Row@*Workout B*Squat@Overhead Press@Deadlift@


----------

